# Unable hosting world at war coop



## danygoss (Dec 5, 2008)

*Unable hosting world at war coop 20$ paypal help solve*

If you solve my problem, 20$ paypal... When hosting they can see me on the list and join the lobby, but when i start the game i got synchronize and ready but the other players dont, so get kick...Once, i have been able to host with 1 player the other was unable and got kick so 1/30 was succesfull. I deactivated the firewall of xp and i run the modem on the DMZ plus configuration...... i deactivated the wireless (n.b:I got a 2 Wire modem 2700 HG-E) i try a lot of thing like manually configure the port with the info from activision but nothing change... i can join other host and play... i will open msn. i'm sure some whiz guys will help me thx


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Unable hosting world at war coop(pc)*

it might have something to do with your motheboards hardware, because I also have problem hosting too.

whats your motherboard?


----------



## lucas04041986 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Unable hosting world at war coop(pc)*



danygoss said:


> Am i the only one who cannot host WaW, player can join lobby but when start game they get kick....firewall deactivated (xp) Modem DMZ plus mode...20 $ paypal if solve my problem....


right well i run windos xp n after a day of messing about here what i did to fix. . .$20 sounds gud  if using a router create a stactic i.p address for ur pc. NOW disable the DHCP client in ur services (right click my computer, properties, services, disable the DHCP client n make sure its not on automatic otherwise it will restart on reboot <<<< this was key to my problem. now with this done. go to ur router settings in ur browser and forward the ports 3074, 28960 udp and 28960 tcp also . if u have the linskeys wrt54gs router i also keyed the ports into the port triggering option aswel. make sure now that any firewall will allow connection for codwaw n make sure they also have the ports open when playing the game. all this let me host games finally on co op without going straight to my modem. . .happy days  hope it works for you. CALL OF DUTY WORLD AT WAR HERE I COME


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

How is this protocols? go post in gaming.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Is the 2Wire the only external device you are using for Internet?


----------

